# day after tomorrow, day before yesterday



## Bienvenidos

Hi everyone,

     These terms are common in some languages but seem strange to most English speakers, since we don't have a term for these concepts. What about your language?

Persian
(Trying my best to transliterate correctly here)

Day before yesterday: 
*pareyrose*
Day after tomorrow:   
*degasabâ *(literally, other tomorrow)

Thanks!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

Day before yesterday: 
*anteontem* (literally, before-yesterday)
Day after tomorrow:   
*depois de amanhã* ("after tomorrow"; there is no specific word for it)


----------



## ErOtto

*In Spanish* (similar as in Portuguese)

Day before yesterday:
*anteayer*

Day after tomorrow:
*pasado mañana*


*In German*

Day before yesterday:
*vorgestern*
Day after tomorrow:
*übermorgen*

Saludos/Grüsse
ErOtto


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: 
day after tomorrow = послез*а*втра / poslez*a*vtra
day before yesterday = позавчер*а* / pozavcher*a*


----------



## badgrammar

French:  
day after tomorrow - après-demain
day before yesterday - avant-hier


----------



## karuna

In Latvian:

day after tomorrow: _parīt_ (as an adverb) or _parītdiena _(as a noun). Verbatim: intensifier prefix + tomorrow [+ day].

day before yesterday: _aizvakar, aizvakardiena_ (after + yesterday)

The day after the day after tomorrow is also very common: _aizparīt _(after + intens. prefix + tomorrow). 

Two prefixes _aiz- _is considered a bad style but people sometimes speak like this too: _aizaizparīt, aizaizvakar._


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

day before yesterday - *prekjuče *(literally: "over yesterday")
day after tomorrow - *prekosutra  *("over tomorrow").


----------



## jonquiliser

ErOtto said:


> Day after tomorrow:
> después de mañana ("after tomorrow"; there is no specific word for it)


 But you can say "pasado mañana", right?

*Swedish:*
[the day before yesterday] - I förrgår
[the day after tomorrow] - i övermorgon

*Galician:*
antonte
pasado mañán


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Norwegian:*

Day after tomorrow: *i over(i)morgen*
Day before yesterday: *i forgårs *

I included the preposition *i*, as I can't think of any instances where they're not used with it.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Day after tomorrow: overmorgen
Day before yesterday: eergisteren

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
 Day after tomorrow: ylihuomenna (literally "over-tomorrow")
 Day before yesterday: toissapäivänä (literally "the other day")


----------



## parakseno

For Romanian:

Day after tomorrow: poimâine (from Latin: post+mane)
 Day before yesterday: alaltăieri (cealaltă+ieri - "the other yesterday")


----------



## Cosol

*Italian:*
day after tomorrow: Dopodomani (literally _AfterTomorrow_)
day before yesterday: L'altro ieri (literally _The other yesterday_)

We usually use a day in the week instead of them...

*Mandarin
*day after tomorrow: 后天 hòutiān (literally: after-day)
day before yesterday 前天 qiántiān (literally: preceding-day)


----------



## linguist786

Great question! Because in *Gujarati*, we use the same word for both concepts! It's:

પરમદિવસ _(paramdivas)_

Obviously we work out from the context which one we mean. For instance:

હું ત્યાં પરમદિવસે જવાનો છે
_[huN tyaaN paravdivasé javaano Che]_
"I am going to go there the day after tomorrow"

Obviously in this case, it doesn't make sense if you translate it as "the day before yesterday".

You get the idea


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
the day after tomorrow: _asatte_ (etymology not known)
the day before yesterday: _ototoi_ or _ototsui_ (literally, lesser day)

the day after the day after tomorrow: _shiasatte_ (shi + asatte)
the day before the day before yesterday: _sakiototoi_ (saki [before] + ototoi)


----------



## samanthalee

Cosol said:


> *Mandarin*
> day after tomorrow: 后天 hòutiān (literally: after-day)
> day before yesterday 前天 qiántiān (literally: preceding-day)


I heard that the Hollywood movie "The Day after Tomorrow" got translated as 后天 hòutiān (literally: after-day) in some Chinese regions.

What about other languages?


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> Persian
> (Trying my best to transliterate correctly here)
> 
> Day before yesterday:
> *pareyrose*
> Day after tomorrow:
> *degasabâ *(literally, other tomorrow)


We don't have *degasabâ*. We say *pasfardâ* (literally post-tomorrow). For the day after *pasfardâ*, we have also a word: *pasânfardâ*.

We pronounce *pareyrose *as* pariruz*. For the day before *pariruz*, we have *pišpariruz*.


----------



## ErOtto

jonquiliser said:


> But you can say "pasado mañana", right?


 
  Si. se me "fue la pinza" al usar el ejemplo portugués. De hecho, ES pasado mañana. Corrijo mi post anterior. Gracias.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## cherine

In Arabic:
after tomorrow: بعد غد ba3d ghad(in).
before yesterday : أول أمس awwal ams.

In colloquial Arabic of Egypt:
after tomorrow: بعد بكرة ba3d(e) bokra.
before yesterday : أول امبارح awwel embaare7.



badgrammar said:


> French:
> day after tomorrow - après-demain/le surlendemain


Allow me to differ: I think you meant "le lendemain".
Le surlendemain is the day after the day after tomorrow  In other words -in French- c'est le jour après le lendemain.


----------



## badgrammar

cherine said:


> Allow me to differ: I think you meant "le lendemain".
> Le surlendemain is the day after the day after tomorrow  In other words -in French- c'est le jour après le lendemain.


Oh!  At first thought, I thought you were 100% correct!  I will edit my post if it is not too late !

Now I am wondering, if you will look at this:

Le jour de la fête il est allé à la boulangerie achèter du pain.
Le lendemain, il y est retourné pour achèter des croissants.
Le surlendemain, la boulangerie était fermée.

But in writing it, I realize that "le lendemain" and le "surlendemain" does not make any reference to tomorrow, or the day after tomorrow, it means the next day, or the day after that...

What do you think?  In any case you are right that "surlendemain" does not mean "day after tomorrow".


----------



## zaby

cherine said:


> [...]
> Allow me to differ: I think you meant "le lendemain".
> Le surlendemain is the day after the day after tomorrow  In other words -in French- c'est le jour après le lendemain.


 


badgrammar said:


> [...]But in writing it, I realize that "le lendemain" and le "surlendemain" does not make any reference to tomorrow, or the day after tomorrow, it means the next day, or the day after that...


 
Hi Cherine and Badgrammar, you're right, le surlendemain does not translate the day after tomorrow. Le surlendemain is indeed the day after le lendemain, but as Badgrammar said, it does not make any reference to tomorrow. To sum things up we have :

___Day D_______Day D+1_______Day D+2

Aujourd'hui______Demain_______Après-demain

[une certaine____Le lendemain__Le surlendemain
date passée 
ou future]

edit : oh and since I'm here , let's precise the same thing for Day-1 and Day-2 :

Day D-2______Day D-1___Day D

avant-hier____hier_______aujourd'hui

l'avant-veille__la veille____[une certaine date passée ou future]


----------



## cherine

Badgrammar & Zaby,
You're right of course, about "le lendemain" meaing (the next day) and "le surlendemain" meaning (the day after the next day).
The problem is that I checked my Larousse right before I posted, with the 100% confidence that "le lendemain" does _*not*_ mean tomorrow, when I found this : 
Lendemain n.m. (anc. fr. _l'endemain_). 1. Jour qui suit celui ou l'on est*, ou celui dont on parle.
So I hesitated 
But I assure you that I never used it in that sense 

*Highlight's mine.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Day After Tomorrow - poryt
Day Before Yesterday - užvakar


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino:

Day After Tomorrow - ang araw pagkatapos ng bukas
Day Before Yesterday - ang araw bago kahapon


----------



## suslik

In Estonian:

Day before yesterday: üleeile
Day after tomorrow: ülehomme


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi and Hindi have the same word both terms.  It is one day in either direction.  Context is key here!
Day before yesterday/Day after tomorrow:   परसों (Hindi) ਪਰਸੋਂ (Panjabi)


----------



## Nanon

Standard Spanish: anteayer 
In Venezuela and some other regions, the variant "antier" (colloquial according to DRAE) is also used.

Especialmente para Bienvenidos...


----------



## krolaina

ErOtto said:


> *In Spanish* (similar as in Portuguese)
> 
> Day before yesterday:
> *anteayer (o antes de ayer). I´m sorry for the intrusion  *


----------



## Outsider

Indeed, you can also say *antes de ontem* in Portuguese. Don't know how I forgot about that!


----------



## Jana337

Czech:
předevčírem - the day before yesterday
včera - yesterday
dnes - today
zítra - tomorrow
pozítří - the day after tomorrow

Před - before, po - after.


----------



## panjabigator

According to my Catalan dictionary,



> despús-ahir, abans-d'ahir.



Veiem què diuen els natius!


----------



## betulina

That's right, Panja! In Catalan:

The day before yesterday - abans-d'ahir / despús-ahir (different dialects)
The day after tomorrow - demà passat / despús-demà (different dialects)


----------



## Lugubert

Swedish is of course close to the Norwegian already posted:
Övermorgon (over-morning) - day after tomorrow
Förrgår (previously-yesterday) - day before yesterday

Transcription of the Hindi/Panjabi (post #26) for both ideas: parsõ.
(Hindi tomorrow = yesterday is कल kal.)


----------



## doman

Vietnamese:


The day before yesterday: *Hôm kia*
Yesterday:  *Hôm qua*
Today:  *Hôm nay*
Tomorrow:  *Ngày mai*
The day after tomorow: *Ngày kia*


----------



## mae~

Polish:

pojutrze - day after tomorrow (literally 'after tomorrow')
przedwczoraj - day before yesterday (literally 'before yesterday')


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Icelandic*:

The day after tomorrow: - _*hinn daginn*_
The day before yesterday: - *í fyrradag*


----------



## Mac_Linguist

In Macedonian:

Day after tomorrow — *заутре *(_*за*_ _[prep.]_ + _*утре*_ _["tomorrow"]_)
Day before yesterday — *завчера *(_*за*_ _[prep.]_ + _*вчера*_ _["yesterday"]_)


----------



## Binapesi

The day before yesterday;
*Evvelsi Gün*.
(*Evvel*=Önce: Before.* Gün*: Day.)

The day after tomorrow;
*Ertesi Gün.*
(*Erte*=Sonra: After. *Gün*: Day.)


P.S.: "Ertesi gün" is also used for the day after the day that an event happens. 
*For example*: Cuma günü gittim, *ertesi gün*ü (cumartesi) geri geldim.
(I went on Friday, came back *the day after it*. (saturday))


----------



## _Me Na_

In Spanish / En Español

Day before yesterday:
Anteayer (usualmente se dice "antier", mal pronunciado ya que lo correcto es anteayer)

Day after tomorrow:
Pasado mañana


----------



## Qcumber

*Tagalog (Philippines)*

four days ago = ka-makaápat
three days ago = ka-makatló
two days ago / the day before yesterday = *ka-makalawá*
yesterday = kahápon
today = ngayón
tomorrow = búkas
in two days / the day after tomorrow = *sa-makalawá*
in three days = sa-makatló
in four days = sa-makaápat

_Ka_- refers to the past, _sa_- to the future.
_Maka-_ is a prefix used in various numerical derivatives.

The numerical radicals are:
_dawá > -lawá_ "two"
_tatló > -tló_ "three"
_ápat_ = for
etc.

I am not sure Tagalogs still use this system.


----------



## Thomas1

*Polish*:
przedwczoraj - the day before yesterday
wczoraj - yesterday
dziś/dzisiaj - today
jutro - tomorrow
pojutrze - the day after tomorrow


Tom


----------



## gogoneddus

Welsh/Cymraeg:

The Day Before Yesterday: Echddoe

The Day After Tomorrow: Trennydd


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

In Basque:
- "The day before the day before yesterday" = *Herenegun-atzetik*
- The day before yesterday = *Herenegun*
- Yesterday = *Atzo*
- Today = *Gaur*
- Tomorrow = *Bihar*
- The day after tomorrow = *Etzi*
- "The day after the day after tomorrow" = *Etzidamu*


----------



## barbiegood

In Hungarian:

tegnapelőtt - day before yesterday
tegnap - yesterday
ma - today
holnap - tomorrow
holnapután - the day after tomorrow


----------



## Eva Maria

NOTE: Betulina has already given the Catalan form (and in two dialects!!!). However, I leave my post only for its interesting literally meaning!

In Catalan:

The day after tomorrow = Passat demà (Literally: Past tomorrow)

The day before yesterday = Abans d'ahir (Literally: Before yesterday)

EM


----------



## Staarkali

cherine said:


> Allow me to differ: I think you meant "le lendemain".
> *Le surlendemain is the day after the day after tomorrow  In other words -in French- c'est le jour après le lendemain.*


 
Please let me rewrite your sentence after translating into English of the second part (its not pointless, you'll see)
*Le surlendemain is the day after the day after tomorrow  In other words -in French- it's the day after tomorrow.*

Apparently something is weird (hint: the second statement is true)


----------



## cherine

Staarkali said:


> Please let me rewrite your sentence after translating into English of the second part (its not pointless, you'll see)
> *Le surlendemain is the day after the day after tomorrow  In other words -in French- it's the day after tomorrow.*
> Apparently something is weird (hint: the second statement is true)


You're right. I didn't want to edit my previous -erronous- post, so please re-read this one I posted later:


cherine said:


> Badgrammar & Zaby,
> You're right of course, about "le lendemain" meaing (the next day) and "le surlendemain" meaning (the day after the next day).
> The problem is that I checked my Larousse right before I posted, with the 100% confidence that "le lendemain" does _*not*_ mean tomorrow, when I found this :
> Lendemain n.m. (anc. fr. _l'endemain_). 1. Jour qui suit celui ou l'on est*, ou celui dont on parle.
> So I hesitated
> But I assure you that I never used it in that sense
> 
> *Highlight's mine.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> That's right, Panja! In Catalan:
> 
> The day before yesterday - abans-d'ahir / despús-ahir (different dialects)
> The day after tomorrow - demà passat / despús-demà (different dialects)


 


Eva Maria said:


> NOTE: Betulina has already given the Catalan form (and in two dialects!!!). However, I leave my post only for its interesting literally meaning!
> 
> In Catalan:
> 
> The day after tomorrow = Passat demà (Literally: Past tomorrow)
> 
> The day before yesterday = Abans d'ahir (Literally: Before yesterday)
> 
> EM


 
Hi everyone,

I am afraid but I disagree, Eva Maria 

I don't think "passat demà" is correct. As Betulina pointed out, it's "demà passat". It's a very common mistake, though, since it's "pasado mañana" in Spanish and people just translate literally...

Or maybe in Tarragona everyone says "passat demà"... 

A big hug from el Poble Sec


----------



## Staarkali

cherine said:


> You're right. I didn't want to edit my previous -erronous- post, so please re-read this one I posted later:


Yeah, sorry about that, when I saw your post, I didnt notice there were 2 other pages; only when I posted mine, I realized but I was lazy enough not to click the delete button


----------



## cennet

hi everyone
in Luxemburgish it's
viirgëschter=the day before yesterday
iwwermoar= the day after tomorrow
greetings


----------



## kid TJ

Slovenian:
predvčerajšnjim = the day before yesterday (pred=before, včeraj=yesterday)
pojutrišnjem = the day after tomorrow (po= after, jutri=tomorrow)


----------



## Moon_Light

In *Hebrew*:

The day after tomorrow: מחרתיים (mahratayim)
The day before yesterday:  שלשום (shilshom)


----------



## Bahane

In Turkish:

The day after tomorrow: *Yarından sonraki gün* (tomorrow=yarın, after=sonra, day=gün)

The day before yesterday: *Dünden önceki gün* (before=önce)


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:
day after tomorrow: postmorgaŭ
day before yesterday: antaŭhieraŭ


----------



## alex.raf

Bienvenidos said:


> Persian
> (Trying my best to transliterate correctly here)
> 
> Day before yesterday:
> *pareyrose*
> Day after tomorrow:
> *degasabâ *(literally, other tomorrow)



In Iran we use *Pas Fardā *(پس فردا) for "Day after tomorrow"


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian:*

day before yesterday = *kemarin lusa*
yesterday = *kemarin*
today = *hari ini [lit. this day]*
tomorrow = *besok*
day after tomorrow = *(besok) lusa*


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Cosol said:


> *Mandarin*
> day after tomorrow: 后天 hòutiān (literally: after-day)
> day before yesterday 前天 qiántiān (literally: preceding-day)





Flaminius said:


> the day after the day after tomorrow: _shiasatte_ (shi + asatte)
> the day before the day before yesterday: _sakiototoi_ (saki [before] + ototoi)


 
In Mandarin it's also possible to say:
The day after the day after to-morrow :*大后天  da hou tian*
The day before the day before yesterday :*大前天**  da qian tian       *( literally :   big after/ before day)


----------



## jaxlarus

In Greek:

*D-3*: αντίπροχτες [antíprokhtes]
*D-2*: προχτες [prokhtés]
*D-1*: χθες / χτες [khthes / khtes]
*D*: σήμερα [símera]
*D+1*: αύριο [ávrio]
*D+2*: μεθαύριο [methávrio]
*D+3*: αντιμεθαύριο [antimethávrio]


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:

Day after tomorrow -    Prekosutra

Day before yesterday - Prekjučer


----------



## Miguel Antonio

jonquiliser said:


> *Galician*
> antonte
> pasado mañán


Another way to say the day before yesterday in Galician is _noutronte_, literally "in the other yesterday" (_en+o+outro+onte)_


----------



## mcibor

Thomas1 said:


> *Polish*:
> przedwczoraj - the day before yesterday
> wczoraj - yesterday
> dziś/dzisiaj - today
> jutro - tomorrow
> pojutrze - the day after tomorrow



in Polish it's also quite common to hear

popojutrze - 2 days after tomorrow and
popopojutrze - 3 days after tomorrow

But it's mostly used when saying:
"Tomorrow I'll do this, the day after tomorrow I'll do that, the day after the day after tomorrow I'll do this and 3 days after tomorrow I'll go fishing"

"Jutro zrobię to, pojutrze tamto, popojutrze to, a popopojutrze pojadę na ryby"


----------



## Arrius

The full Spanish expression for the day after tomorrow is* mañana pasado mañana* (if in the morning, it would be _mañana pasado mañana por la mañana_, which sounds as if your record has got stuck). The day before yesterday is more simply *anteayer.*

I once started to learn Chibemba, a Bantu language spoken in the Zambian Copper Belt and what was southern Zaïre, but gave up in despair when I found out that the same phrase was used for both these meanings, though I don't remember what it was. I suppose you had to tell by the tense of the verb which was meant.


----------



## Black4blue

Keyt said:


> The day before yesterday;
> *Evvelsi Gün*.
> (*Evvel*=Önce: Before.* Gün*: Day.)
> 
> The day after tomorrow;
> *Ertesi Gün.*
> (*Erte*=Sonra: After. *Gün*: Day.)
> 
> 
> P.S.: "Ertesi gün" is also used for the day after the day that an event happens.
> *For example*: Cuma günü gittim, *ertesi gün*ü (cumartesi) geri geldim.
> (I went on Friday, came back *the day after it*. (saturday))


 
I know this is gonna be the 3rd Turkish answer. But the other 2 are wrong and I should correct them 

The day before yesterday: *Önceki gün* or *Evvelki gün*, not evvelsi (evvelsi is rare and wrong)
They day after tomorrow: *Öbür gün *or* öbürsü gün* (wrong but used)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian:
Day after tomorrow: вдругиден/vdrugiden - literally "in the other day";
Day before yesterday: завчера/zavchera (вчера = yesterday).


----------



## Arrius

When transferred to the Zambian Copper Belt, I already had some knowledge of Cinyanja, so I decided to learn some of the related Bantu language Chibemba, which was the most important local language. But I gave up in despair when I found that _the day after tomorrow_ and the _day before yesterday_ were expressed by exactly the same phrase!


----------



## HUMBERT0

Spanish, in México:
- The day before the day before yesterday = *Anteantier*
- The day before yesterday = *Antier*
- Yesterday = *Ayer*
- Today = *Hoy*
- Tomorrow = *Mañana*
- The day after tomorrow = *Pasado Mañana*


----------



## cimbalomnero

In Nahuatl(the original and still   an spoken language in central Mexico)
TODAY:AXCAN
TOMORROW:MOZTLA
YESTERDAY:YALLA
THE DAY BEFORE YESTERDAY:YEHUIPTLA
THE DAY AFTER TOMORROW: HUIPTLA


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog= day after tomorrow=  sa makalawa/  day before yesterday= kamakalawa (common in southern tagalog but not in metromanila)


----------



## Dommie001

In English:

Nudiustertian = Of the day before yesterday (I guess you could use it as "The Nudiustertian day was raining" or "The Nudiustertian weather was rain")

Overmorrow = The day after tomorrow.


----------



## apmoy70

jaxlarus said:


> In Greek:
> 
> *D-3*: αντίπροχτες [antíprokhtes]*6*
> *D-2*: προχτες [prokhtés]*5*
> *D-1*: χθες / χτες [khthes / khtes]*3*
> *D*: σήμερα [símera]*1*
> *D+1*: αύριο [ávrio]*2*
> *D+2*: μεθαύριο [methávrio]*4*
> *D+3*: αντιμεθαύριο [antimethávrio]*7*


*1*«Σήμερα» /'simera/ (adv.) from the Classical adverb «σήμερον/τήμερον» ('sēmĕrŏn and 'tēmĕrŏn), Doric «σάμερον» ('sămĕrŏn)--> _today_; from the Mycenaean *kjāmeron, from PIE base *ki-, _this_ + feminine noun «ἡμέρα» (hē'mĕră), /i'mera/ in modern pronunciation--> _daybreak, day_, Homeric Greek «ἦμαρ/ἆμαρ» (neuter noun ēmār and āmār), PIE base *h₂eh₃mr̥, _heat_. 
*2*«Αύριο» /'avrio/ (adv.) from the Classical adv. «αὔριον» ('aurīŏn)--> _tomorrow_, PIE base *aus-, _to shine_.
*3*«Χθες/εχθές» /xθes/ and /e'xθes/ (adv.) from the Classical adv. «χθὲς/ἐχθὲς» (xtʰĕs and ĕ'xtʰĕs)--> _yesterday_, PIE base *dhǵʰyes-, _yesterday_. Colloquially, «χτες/εχτές» /xtes/ and /e'xtes/. Dialectal (e.g. in Cypriot Greek) «ψες/εψές» /pses/ and /e'pses/.
*4*«Μεθαύριο» /me'θavrio/ (adv.) from the Classical adv. «μεταύριον» (mĕ'taurīŏn)--> _the day after tomorrow_; compound, prefix and preposition «μετὰ» (mĕ'tă)--> _after, behind_ (PIE base *me-, _in the middle_) + adv. «αὔριον» ('aurīŏn). The shifting from «μεταύριον» to «μεθαύριον» is a later (probably Byzantine) one and it's...simply wrong because «αὔριον» ('aurīŏn) takes (or rather, it took) smooth breathing mark and not rough breathing, there's no need for «τ» to change to its aspirated equivalent «θ», yet «μεθαύριον» has prevailed. 
*5*«Προχθές» /pro'xθes/ (adv.) a modern construction--> _day before yesterday_. Also «προχτές» /pro'xtes/ (colloquialism) and «προψές» /pro'pses/ (Cypriot Greek).  
*6*«Αντιπροχθές/αντίπροχθες» /andipro' xθes/ and (rarely) /an'diproxθes/ (adv.) a modern construction--> _day-before-the-day before yesterday_. Also «αντιπροχτές» /andipro'xtes/ (colloquialism) and «αντιπροψές» /andipro'pses/ (in Cyprus).
*7*«Αντιμεθαύριο» /andime'θavrio/ (adv.) also a modern construction--> _day-after-the-day after tomorrow_.


----------



## Ironicus

linguist786 said:


> Great question! Because in *Gujarati*, we use the same word for both concepts! It's:
> 
> પરમદિવસ _(paramdivas)_.... snip


In Gujarati, the word _kaale_  means both yesterday and tomorrow. To make yourself absolutely clear (as to a foreigner), you can say_ gayi kaale_ and _aawti kaale _ for _kaale_ past and _kaale_ to come. 
There's also a dialect variation: Hindus generally say 'paramdivas', while Muslims say 'paramdhaaR' - maybe because _divas_ has a slightly religious connotation.


----------

